# R34 GT T Body Kits



## Guest (Jan 20, 2004)

Can any one please help me out here, I am in the process of buying a 1998 GT T and was hoping to beef it up a bit by making it look like a GT R (which I cant afford).
There are a copule of things I would like answering,

Firstly are the Front/Rear arches on a R34 GT R larger to the R34 GT T?

If so where can I get a decent body kit for a GT T - I have heard that there are lots of them out in japan but cant seam to find any dealers.

Help me.....


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

Nismo makes some kits for the GTT.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Call the Boys at Do-Luck in Washington... I know they do R34 GTR Kits, not sure if something may be compatible with the GTT version... Worth a shot?

Check out this link:

http://www.do-luck-usa.com/products.html?auto=BNR34


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

There may be a problem with the length, read an article in January issue of Banzai where someone fitted a GTR body kit to an R33/32 and they found the rear arches were longer on the GTR than the R33/32,also the front wings (fenders) were longer. The job was completed, but required some delicate modification to the kit. This was a Veilside kit.

Check out www.banzaimagazine.com . issue 27


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Pete-flint said:


> There may be a problem with the length, read an article in January issue of Banzai where someone fitted a GTR body kit to an R33/32 and they found the rear arches were longer on the GTR than the R33/32,also the front wings (fenders) were longer. The job was completed, but required some delicate modification to the kit. This was a Veilside kit.
> 
> Check out www.banzaimagazine.com . issue 27


that magazine is like 50bucks for a year in the subscription. how thick are these books or is it a complete ripoff??? only 6 mags a year.


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

It used to be bi-monthly, it is now monthly. Compared to some of the other crap on sale here it's a good magazine, similar to Japanese Performance.

We are used to being overcharged for EVERYTHING in this friggin country and the government don't help matters, $6.00 for a pack of cigarettes (20) and about the same for a gallon of gas. Work your ass off just to keep afloat.
The weather is crap and the roads are always choked, but most of you are used to congestion/grid-lock. Ain't life BRILLIANT.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Pete-flint said:


> It used to be bi-monthly, it is now monthly. Compared to some of the other crap on sale here it's a good magazine, similar to Japanese Performance.
> 
> We are used to being overcharged for EVERYTHING in this friggin country and the government don't help matters, $6.00 for a pack of cigarettes (20) and about the same for a gallon of gas. Work your ass off just to keep afloat.
> The weather is crap and the roads are always choked, but most of you are used to congestion/grid-lock. Ain't life BRILLIANT.


try living in japan, take a deep breath. it's never clean. especially the damn buses.


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

There must be somewhere where one can enjoy ones Skyline over there ?

I know the older they get, the more expensive it is to keep them, but were they expensive to buy initially ?


----------

